# Android 4.2



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Supposly android 4.2 is coming soon and already announced officially on a new lg device I think anyway will any devas be porting this too our device? Or have we finnaly out lived our devoloment days







honestly if devoloment continues I'll stock with the Samsung showcase forever 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

F*** me... we just got some stable jellybean ROMs. Though in all honesty this would make me envious if not for the lg logo...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea but now we need some stable 4.2 ROMs lol









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

my utmost thanks goes to those kindhearted devs who make our showcases worth owning....


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea without them I will still be smoking my phone trying too get it too work lol thanks guys :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

I may be reading into something I read meaning it could be out soon. Yes its cryptic but there is hope..


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

with the new partition layout, JT stated the mez would handle then next release


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Are you kidding me thus baby can handle 5.0 when it comes out LOL

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

At this point I'm just waiting for some builds


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

ACLakey said:


> with the new partition layout, JT stated the mez would handle then next release


Now the question is when will the hardware now handle it as far as future android releases go

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Andre08 said:


> Now the question is when will the hardware now handle it as far as future android releases go
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


looking at other devices support line after cyanogenmod supports doesn't exist they last through 2 more releases so. SO OUR DEVICE SHOULD BE GOOD ALL THE WAY UP TO 5.1 WHENEVER THAT SHALL BE 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

BBrad said:


> looking at other devices support line after cyanogenmod supports doesn't exist they last through 2 more releases so. SO OUR DEVICE SHOULD BE GOOD ALL THE WAY UP TO 5.1 WHENEVER THAT SHALL BE
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I can see the mez handling a couple of more updates maybe depends how much of a just the update after 4.2 is

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

First to post a link to a 4.2 build for the showcase gets to be my new best friend.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Looks like the captivate may be getting ready for 4.2 I hope we get it next

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Helly Bean 4.2.1 is up on xda. Runs real smooth plus new features. Just use ROM konverter and your set, except for apn's. Those have to be added manually for now.

*slapping bbrad in the Rootz forum too lol*

Sent from my Google SkyNet Device


----------



## redwings73 (Nov 21, 2011)

REDandroid said:


> First to post a link to a 4.2 build for the showcase gets to be my new best friend.


There's this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/lp-cm-10-20121201-UNOFFICIAL-MESMERIZEmtd.zip

GAPPS: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/gapps-4.2.1-1201.zip

Haven't tried it out yet, and it's for a Mez, but maybe using RomKonvertor you can port to Showcase?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

Perky69 said:


> Helly Bean 4.2.1 is up on xda. Runs real smooth plus new features. Just use ROM konverter and your set, except for apn's. Those have to be added manually for now.
> 
> *slapping bbrad in the Rootz forum too lol*
> 
> Sent from my Google SkyNet Device


I tried this and wasn't very impressed. A little slow and laggy. Also no photosphere camera


----------



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

REDandroid said:


> I tried this and wasn't very impressed. A little slow and laggy. Also no photosphere camera


Well they are early releases .

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

Could you all do a favor? Check to see if your /datadata partition is being used by apps. You can check via root explorer or terminal>su>df.

If it looks like this, something isn't right and it's probably responsible for the lag. Perhaps JT can take a look since it's dealing with the LVM stuff. 









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

Any other links to 4.2 builds would be much appreciated!


----------

